# Litexpress Workx 506 Torch



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

I've just ordered this torch from Amazon.de. It was 29 Euro reduced from 139 Euro. About Â£33 shipped. I have seen it online for 139 Euro.

3 D cells. 31 cm long. A bit of a whopper but I've got a smaller LiteXpress torch and it's really good.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info', I THINK I might have bought one. There didn't seem to be many left and it took ages flipping between the .de site on one tab and the English Help Guide on another  .


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> Thanks for the info', I THINK I might have bought one. There didn't seem to be many left and it took ages flipping between the .de site on one tab and the English Help Guide on another  .


Cheers Julian. I had similar "challenges" registering with German Amazon but I've had an email which (I think) confirms my order (though I may have got my christian/surname the wrong way round). Looks like a great buy.

I've pledged myself not to buy anything of significant cost for a long while in 2010. A bit before Christmas I bought a Christmas Special of an iTP A6 Polestar (700 lumens from 6 AAs) with an A3 EOS 80 lumens keychain light. A terrific set. The 700 lumens A6 is great and like a wartime floodlight. I got mine for Â£59.95 from qualityflashlights.co.uk (which is in Austria). Flashaholics.co.uk (UK based) have the set for the same price including postage. The iTP is a similar size to the 630 lumens Fenix TK40 but for less than half the price. Once I get the LiteXpress I musn't get any more.

TKMaxx sell some (cheaper) LiteXpress torches if you've got one nearby.

All the best.

Gary

Gary


----------

